# RDA trailer stolen in Hampshire



## asmp (19 January 2018)

Just heard some lowlife has stolen the RDA trailer from the group I volunteer for.  Details below from the police.  I rode passed where is normally is on Tuesday morning and it wasn't there.  As it had the Andover RDA logo on the rear some one hopefully drove behind it when it was being moved.  As far as I know it hasn't been used for a few weeks prior to this so it you saw it recently on the road, please contact the police.

BE VIGILANT - THEFT - An Andover Andover RDA trailer has been stolen from the church car park at Abbotts Ann.
Identifying factors - Ifor Williams 501. Green. Pre-loved. One of the sidelights, which stick out like an antenna, is lower than the other. The offside clip to hold the back door open has been recently mended. It has full length breech bars in it. NO CENTRAL PARTITION.
It was last seen on Tuesday [16th] this week & was noticed to be missing Wednesday afternoon. 
The trailer had an Andover RDA logo on it, which is probably now not on it! 
Incident reported to Rachel. Column number 16941. Incident number 44180022553. Thank you.


----------



## asmp (19 January 2018)

I should add that the last time a local trailer was stolen, which also didn't have a partition, the thieves then stole a partition out of a trailer nearby a few days later - so if you're local be aware.


----------



## asmp (22 January 2018)

It's actually a 510  (not a 501 as the police report)


----------

